# lovers



## FAV (Jun 3, 2006)

Two Hearts, Two Kisses Make One Love (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## FAV (Jun 8, 2006)

let's make a directory for love.... all love's faces


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 8, 2006)

OK, you want that as a theme?
Then I shall move this over to the Photo Themes, where everyone can post their photo of "Lovers", in whichever manner love shows in interaction between humans and even all creatures great and small, ok?


----------



## KenCo (Jun 8, 2006)

I think this is an excellent theme....unfortunately I don't have anything to submit but will certainly look for ideas.


----------



## spako (Jun 10, 2006)

as this theme is open for humans and other creatures, here's my post!


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:









:hugs::hugs::hugs::hug:::hug:::hug:::hugs::hugs: :hug:::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fotophia (Jun 10, 2006)

From a wedding a photographed a week ago.


----------



## Ducks_own (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, this pic is garbage, and it was an accident (which is why the focus is crap) this sort of kind of expresses interactions between humans...


----------



## FAV (Jun 22, 2006)

match soul or the matchless couple


----------



## CrazyAva (Jun 26, 2006)




----------

